# Decorative Concrete



## faux (Feb 11, 2011)

This was a wood floor that was skim coated, saw-cut and stained.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks very good. Interesting to skim a wood floor. 

Concrete can be finished very nicely.


----------



## faux (Feb 11, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Looks very good. Interesting to skim a wood floor.
> 
> Concrete can be finished very nicely.


Concrete is amazing


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

That's beautiful. Nice work.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Looking at your sites just now, you do some really amazing work. I love the flooring and paper both and what you can do with them as well. I wish I were closer to you because learning from you would be awesome.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Very cool :thumbsup:


----------



## faux (Feb 11, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> Looking at your sites just now, you do some really amazing work. I love the flooring and paper both and what you can do with them as well. I wish I were closer to you because learning from you would be awesome.


 
Thank you!
I know how difficult it is to leave your business and family. For years designers would ship us to wherever they needed us, and I saw the hardship on my guys leaving their families. I always liked the traveling so I decided to bring the training to the contractor.

I know most of the “professional” instructors around the country, and I believe I might be the only one who travels to where the student is. I also might be the only one who will teach what sells. So if you have any questions just give me a call.

"This is the kitchen to the house above"


----------

